# -am i pregnant? very confused



## mal (Aug 31, 2006)

Hi ladies-

the first day of my last period was 2-09-i usually have a 30 day cycle, i took a ept a week ago, neg, tonight-still neg. i have no symptoms(breast tenderness, fatigue) like i did last time, but my stomach seems a little pooched. also, i had what i thought was implantation bleeding-light pink, less than a day, just when i wiped....could i be preg with 2 neg tests? any ideas? thank you!


----------



## mamacatsbaby (Jul 27, 2005)

Yep, you can be PG with 2







. Thought I saw some poll threads around here somewhere lately about that







.

ETA: Not a poll but here's one:

http://www.mothering.com/discussions...5#post13442785

ETA again: Well that turned out not to be the exact one I thought it was







.


----------



## mal (Aug 31, 2006)

thanks anyway mamacatsbaby







. i 'm wondering if there was an early problem in the pregnancy would i now be testing negative? or do you test positive until you mc?


----------



## mamacatsbaby (Jul 27, 2005)

Well, a good girlfriend of mine just recently tested negative, oh, maybe two or three times herself, and I think once at the physician's office. This has all been over the past few weeks. She was thinking that she'd had a miscarriage. Turns out she's about three months along carrying a healthy little guy







.

And that's just one of the more recent incidents I've seen where women test negative and are just as PG as can be. Happened to a few other girlfriends of mine as well as my sister. So it does indeed happen.

Even after you miscarry you can test positive for a minute while the hormones level back out.


----------

